# Amplificador de potencia muy sencillo con STK404-130s



## fausto garcia (Nov 17, 2010)

Saludos . Como dicen que lo prometido es deuda aqui estoy para traerles mi aporte. Es un 
amplificador muy versatil y relativamente facil de realizar. Esta construido en base a un integrado  de la linea stk de Sanyo, es un montaje muy sencillo y creo yo, que de muy buena calidad ya que la relacion de prestaciones y precio lo hacen una buena opcion para un amplificador de potencia. Tiene segun mi experiencia`propia, un amplio rango de voltage de alimentacion que van desde +-25v  a  +-55v todo depende de la potencia que queramos optener. El circuito requiere muy pocos componentes externos y ademas tiene incorporado en 
su interior, un sensor de temperatura que cuando se habla de alta potencia es muy conveniente tener una referencia de temperatura confiable y precisa para poder accionar algun circuito de refrigeración o de protección segun sea el caso. El montaje no requiere de ajustes 
adicionales, unicamente require tener un buen filtrado de fuente ,un disipador de dimenciones acorde a la potencia y al voltaje que realicemos y una fuente para el driver del stk que es de 12v, la cual de preferencia debe ser regulada  y de un trafo independiente. Si bien se puede 
tomar de la fuente de potencia no es muy recomendable dado las variaciones de voltaje que provocan los sonidos bajos y algunos ruidos.El amplificador está diseñado de acuerdo al diagrama proporcionado por el fabricante, los valores de los componentes son los mismos  que tiene la hoja de datos.Yo he adaptado algunos valores, pero solo por cuestión de disponibilidad pero siempre tratando que sean lo mas cercanos posible a los valores dados en el diagrama.Les dejo la informacion.          Pido disculpas por si acaso este articulo no va aqui lo que pasa que es mi primer aporte. Saludos desde Puebla México.


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 17, 2010)

La verdad que esta interesante Este proyecto, se agradece su exelente aporte!

Ahora podrias subir el pcb , y algunas imagenes mas de los modulos armados?

Con respecto al voltaje de 12Vcc, yo creo que estabilizando desde el voltaje de alimentacion no deberia haber variacion alguna en su nivel, dado que el margen es bastante amplio!!

Saludos!!!


----------



## fausto garcia (Nov 17, 2010)

Saludos pipa09 aqui dejo imagenes con mas detalle del amplificador estas pertenecen 
a las primeras placas que hice para uso personal, las hice a mano con plumon indeleble 
y no me salieron muy bien pero tengo el pcb hecho con el pcb wizard solo que no lo tengo a mano lo voy a buscar y mañana lo subo realmente recomiendo este ampli por lo versatil que 
es, sirve tanto con previo o directamente.Yo lo he utilizado para subwoofers asi como para 
mp3 y  funciona  muy bien, buena potencia y sin tantos ajustes. A los que lo realicen les 
aseguro que no se van arrepentir.
Respecto a lo que dices de tomar los 12v de la etapa de potencia si es posible hacerlo, yo lo
hice y si funciona pero habia algunos ruiditos que no me convencierón y como los transformadores que utilizo son de modulares o de amplificadores de deshueso  esos 
siempre traen varios trafos por la cual no hice mas pruebas para los 12v. De cualquier 
manera si lo realizan y tienen alguna pregunta no duden en hacerla  y con gusto les paso 
algun tip. Gracias y saludos desde Puebla México.


----------



## fausto garcia (Nov 18, 2010)

Saludos. En este mensaje  les voy a dejar imagenes de los pcb hechos con el pcb wizard,
este diseño lo hice lo mas parecido al que hice a mano ya saben para simplificarlo 
lo mas que se pueda.Estos dos diseños estan totalmente probados, de hecho, de este ultimo
he armado 8  placas y todas han funcionado a la primera. Los he ampliado un poco para hacerlos mas detallados, por el momento no tengo ninguna placa armada con el segundo diseño ya que como les he dicho mis montajes de estos amplis los he vendido y no les he tomado fotos, pero en estos dias voy a realizar un subwoofer y le voy a tomar imagenes 
hasta al  aserrin,je je. Tambien quiero decirles humildemente a los mas avanzados que si 
se interesan en este amplificador y creen que puede ser mejorado, tanto el diseño de la placa 
como algún componente y mejoras que se le pudieran hacer estaria contento de ver crecer
este proyecto. 

      P.D. ---El segundo pdf es de la placa lista para imprimir a tamaño real...

                Saludos desde Puebla México


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 20, 2010)

Aca te dejo otra version del pcb, a ver que opinan!!

saludos a todos!!


----------



## fausto garcia (Nov 20, 2010)

Saludos.   Muy bien la placa, considerablemente mas pequeña, lo que me parece un poco
incomodo es la posición del disipador que tendria que ser una placa al centro y las aletas
en las orillas, aunque me parecio una buena idea el hecho de reducir mas la placa. Yo 
diseñe la placa con un poco mas de espacio porque aveces los capacitores no los 
encuentras con el tamaño optimo y  los disipadores que uso todos tienen las aletas juntas  y si esta reducido  no caben y tienes que  andar  soldando
los componentes fuera de lugar. En estos dias que  tenga un tiempo  le voy hacer unas pruebas y a ver que sale.

P.D.--Soy de la vieja escuela y apenas estoy en mis primeros pasos  en el pcb wizard.


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 20, 2010)

Puede ser, con los dos primeros disipadores no tendrias problema en cuanto a la ubicacion, pero te vas a quedar corto con la disipacion, igualmente no se como se manejara ese CI con respecto a la temperatura, Fausto nos lo dira ya que armo varios!

Saludos!!


----------



## ALIEM (Nov 21, 2010)

amigos  esta  muy  bonito  el  diseño  de  este  amplificador,  quisiera  que  me  sacaran  la  duda,    en  el  diagrama  me   especifican  el  voltaje de 12 voltio,  quisiera  saber   si  el  negativo  de  los   12  voltio  me va  con  el  negativo  del  otro  voltaje  o  me  va  con  la  tierra,    y  otra  cosa   cuales  son  las  medidas del  pcb de  este  amplificador


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 21, 2010)

ALIEM dijo:


> amigos esta muy bonito el diseño de este amplificador, quisiera que me sacaran la duda, en el diagrama me especifican el voltaje de 12 voltio, quisiera saber si el negativo de los 12 voltio me va con el negativo del otro voltaje o me va con la tierra, y otra cosa cuales son las medidas del pcb de este amplificador


 

Sino me equivoco, el voltaje de 12Vcc es solo positivo, con respecto a gnd ( no usa -12Vcc)

En el 4 mensaje hay un pcb a medida!


----------



## fausto garcia (Nov 21, 2010)

pipa09 dijo:


> Puede ser, con los dos primeros disipadores no tendrias problema en cuanto a la ubicacion, pero te vas a quedar corto con la disipacion, igualmente no se como se manejara ese CI con respecto a la temperatura, Fausto nos lo dira ya que armo varios!
> 
> Saludos!!



Saludos compañeros. Les voy a contar un poco del porque recomiendo este proyecto.
Probe varios diseños con transistores y ninguno me funciono a la primera. (¡¡ojo !!  no 
digo que todos los diseños con transistores son malos  o imposibles de que funcionen a la 
primera, pero si requieren de calibracion y cuidado al elegir los componentes, ya que los 
transistores  de driver y salida no siempre admiten bien los reemplazos en ventaja tienen 
que  manejan mucha mas potencia  de salida y los buenos diseños disipan mejor el calor ya 
que el calor no se concentra en un solo lugar como es con los integrados de potencia)Probe con STK086 buen amplificador, solo que no admite bien el ser alimentado con diferentes voltajes y es un poco viejo. STK4192II tambien es bueno, pero solo da 50w. STK4044II da 
100w pero se volo al subir el volumen ya que era patito y no pude conseguir el original. STK4048,STK4050, nunca los pude conseguir porque me dicen que ya estaban descontinuados. En fin estando soltero no te preocupa mucho porque nadie te pide cuentas del dinero que sale 
volando por la ventana cuando quemas un circuito. je je. 
Este circuito el STK404-130s lo probe bajo diferentes voltajes y solo cambiaba la potencia tal vez porque  su driver tiene voltaje positivo independiente de 12v buena disipación termica ya que con un disipador  casero  y  +-45v andaba bien  ademas  tambien no es "exigente" porque funciona directamente de un mp3 o con un preamplificador, claro es mejor que tenga el previo, es muy importante que los 12v del driver sean estabilizados y bien filtrados para obtener un sonido limpio y sin ruidos o distorciones.

Para el compañero ALIEM te digo: los 12v son positivos o sea que si tienes los 12v de otra fuente unes el negativo a la masa de potencia y el positivo al punto de 12v pero asegurate del buen filtrado y que esten estabilizados los 12v y las medidas del pcb que  subi con el pcbwizard tiene 11cm por 8cm  pudiera ser mas chico pero lo hice asi, por que aveces no puedo
conseguir capacitores del diametro correcto y tienes que soldar muy incomodo. 

    Saludos desde Puebla México.


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 21, 2010)

fausto garcia dijo:


> Para el compañero ALIEM te digo: los 12v son positivos o sea que si tienes los 12v de otra fuente *unes el negativo a la masa de potencia* y el positivo al punto de 12v .


 
Los 12Vcc son solo positivos, no tiene voltaje negativo,  son 12Vcc con respecto a 0V, nunca unas un voltaje negativo con GND, no es lo mismo!!!


----------



## fausto garcia (Nov 22, 2010)

pipa09 dijo:


> Los 12Vcc son solo positivos, no tiene voltaje negativo,  son 12Vcc con respecto a 0V, nunca unas un voltaje negativo con GND, no es lo mismo!!!




¡¡¡OH MY GOD!!! Tienes razon pipa09 no se debe poner voltage negativo como si fuera masa  (GND) lo que pasa que sufri un "momentus brutus" en una fuente sencilla no hay voltajes negativos  solo  masa (gnd)  y el positivo, lo que pasa que pense en el cablesito negro de las 
baterias ...je je. Para no confundir dejo un mini ejemplo de paint del conexionado.


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 22, 2010)

Todavia hay muchos que siguen con la idea de que el voltaje negativo es igual a masa! hasta en los colegios hay profesores que unen el "negativo" de una pila!!!


----------



## Tavo (Nov 22, 2010)

Bueno bueno, tampoco se se jacten de los conocimientos, que también *está mal* decir "masa". La forma correcta de llamar es *Tierra* o *GND* (abreviación de "ground" en inglés, tierra).
Masa no existe. Masa es la de las facturas, la del pan, la de golpear, pero no en electrónica.

Con respecto al proyecto, nunca armé amplificadores de la serie STK de Sanyo, ya que es muy difícil (podría decir imposible) conseguir integrados originales... Y si hay originales, acá en Argentina son muy caros.
En lo personal, prefiero más los integrados de la serie TDA.

Hay muchos dicen "la calidad de un STK es superior respecto a un TDA". Para mi eso no es cierto, ya que hay cada mermo armando amplificadores... No se puede hablar ni criticar a un dispositivo si no se lo armó como corresponde.

Hablando de potencia de amplificadores integrados, hablando de TDAs, hay de distintas potencias y calidades.
Para obtener unos 25W con calidad HiFi, tenemos el TDA2050V.
Para obtener unos 50-60W con buena calidad, el TDA7293/4.
Para obtener 50W con calidad HiFi High End, el TDA1514A, para mi, el mejor de la serie; fabricado originalmente por Philips.

Y para más potencia en adelante, se podría implementar el TDA7294 en puente, pero sinceramente no lo armaría, no me gustan las configuraciones en puente.

Mas potencia? Transistores.

Saludos.


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 22, 2010)

Tavo dijo:


> Bueno bueno, tampoco se se jacten de los conocimientos, que también *está mal* decir "masa". La forma correcta de llamar es *Tierra* o *GND* (abreviación de "ground" en inglés, tierra).
> .


 
solo hacia mension a quienes todavia dicen que GND es lo mismo que el Negativo!



Tavo dijo:


> Con respecto al proyecto, nunca armé amplificadores de la serie STK de Sanyo, ya que es muy difícil (podría decir imposible) conseguir integrados originales... Y si hay originales, acá en Argentina son muy caros.
> En lo personal, prefiero más los integrados de la serie TDA.
> 
> Hay muchos dicen "la calidad de un STK es superior respecto a un TDA". Para mi eso no es cierto, ya que hay cada mermo armando amplificadores... No se puede hablar ni criticar a un dispositivo si no se lo armó como corresponde.
> ...


 

Vos mismo te contradecis, igual cada uno tiene sus opiniones con respecto a que es mejor no?



Tavo dijo:


> Hablando de potencia de amplificadores integrados, hablando de TDAs, hay de distintas potencias y calidades.
> Para obtener unos 25W con calidad HiFi, tenemos el TDA2050V.
> Para obtener unos 50-60W con buena calidad, el TDA7293/4.
> Para obtener 50W con calidad HiFi High End, el TDA1514A, para mi, el mejor de la serie; fabricado originalmente por Philips.
> ...


 


Hay quienes dicen que no hay mejor sonido que un clase A, otros que el valvular nunca sera superado!

Otros discuten que el Sinclair Z30 es mejor que el 2050!

Otros prefieren un STK4048 en ves de un Ladelec!

Son todas opiniones, para mi, podria ser que el que YO arme sea el mejor, ya sea TDA, STK, RSN , Bipolares, Mosfets, etc...

Es cuestion de gustos!


----------



## Tavo (Nov 22, 2010)

*Yo no me contradije en ningún momento!* 

En ningún momento critiqué ni puse de menos a la serie STK!! 
Lo dice todo, los integrados STK son excelentes, tienen una calidad fenomenal... Pero lo que yo digo es solo una opinión personal.
Dije que "prefiero más la serie TDA" porque sé que todos los chips que consigo son originales.
También lo dije porque acá en Argentina los chips de la serie STK con caros, por lo menos por lo que averigüé.

Yo nunca armé un STK, por eso no los critico, y sería un loco si los criticara, ya que se da por hecho que son muy buenos amplificadores.

Saludos.

Acá va otra opinión de alguien con respaldo, que corrobora lo que dije anteriormente:


ezavalla dijo:


> Los STK son muy buenos y muy viejos, el 95% son copias truchas y el precio (trucho o no) te mata. Seguro que en lugar de ellos es preferible usar un amplificador transistorizado que podes tocar y modificar a tu antojo y no dependes de un chip que con mucha, mucha suerte puede ser original, pero de performance limitada.
> 
> Saludos!


----------



## fausto garcia (Nov 22, 2010)

Saludos compañeros. Parece que  me perdi muchas opiniones, realmente esta discucion de que amplificador es mejor podria llevarnos una gran polemica, en el foro  ya se ha tratado 
el tema y como lo dije en uno de mis mensajes los amplificadores a transistores tienen muchas ventajas con respecto a los que usan un circuito integrado pero no creo que se deba 
generalizar que un 95% de los stk´s sean piratas. El titulo del post es; amplificador de potencia muy sencillo, no dice que sea el mejor, ni superior a ningun otro ya sea con integrado o a transistores  y si lo recomiendo, es porque  a mi me funciono a la primera y ademas no arme solo uno, de hecho ya he armado  como unos 20 y no he recibido ninguno dañado. Creo que como todo amplificador depende de los parlantes con que se utilice y de como sea montado.

Originalmente este amplificador fue pensado para quienes empiezan con sus primeros montajes por su sencillez y no por ser mejor que ningun otro, imaginense que les dijiera que es  el santo grial de los amplificadores cuando existen proyectos como los de los compañeros 
ejtagle, mnicolau, zeuspower, fogonazo y muchos mas ... y todos sin stk.

Realmente es uno mismo quien debe elegir su montaje de acuerdo al dinero que quieras gastar en tu proyecto, la potencia, la disponibilidad de los componentes, tus conocimientos y sobre todo tus gustos personales.

                                               Saludos desde Puebla México.


----------



## Agucasta (Nov 25, 2010)

Tavo dijo:


> Masa no existe. Masa es la de las facturas, la del pan, la de golpear, pero no en electrónica.



Maza es "la de golpear". Con "Z".

Saludos..

Disculpen el OFFTOPIC.


----------



## Tavo (Nov 25, 2010)

agucasta89 dijo:


> Maza es "la de golpear". Con "Z".
> 
> Saludos..
> 
> Disculpen el OFFTOPIC.



Ajá, tenés razón, se me pasó.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 25, 2010)

Bien pipa e alli mi pollo!!!!
haber haber, *one moment please!!!*  prometi a cacho tenr autocontrol.......

hay STK de una variada gama y depende para que el uso que le queremos dar. hay modulos que son para desarrollo necesitan varios componentes y semiconductores externo ya que basicamente son la etapa de potencia y se pueden modificar a gusto y piachere.....

La serie TDA termina en 7294 un N-MOS, si bien partidario de la serie TDA ese en particular a mi no me cuadra prefiero armar uno discreto o uno con STK

Estos modulos no son para una tensión fija, ya que cada uno cubre una gama de tensiónes por lo que es posible obtener distintas potencias segun la necesidades nuestras

De echo son muchos más flexibles que la serie TDA ya que hay una serie de terminales accesibles dese el exterior que permite hacer modificaciones que con un TDA imposible 

No voy a decir que uno es superor al otro porque no es asi, de echo por debajo de los 50-60W(inclusive esa potencia) me inclino por TDA
de25W para arriba los stk son una buena opción

Tenia armado un equipo con STk-0050 que funciona muy pero muy bien que luego fue destinado a triamplificación cubriendo el STK por abajo de los 300Hz, impecable.

Para 50W no es el único hay varias opciones.

Posteriromente lo utilizamos en amplis para guitarras, al igual que el 0070.

Es cierto que aqui no se consiguen originales. me han traido TIP142/147 y STK de ELCO componentes y resultaron muy buenos, ya que no conseguia originales ni los tr ni el hibirido, por lo que los tria de afuera.

Hay amplificadores de los nuevos minicomponentes que son en clase D y aqui no los conoce nadie los e traido de afuera al igual que ci para fuentes de mincomponentes tambien comprado fuera

Hasta BC549C y BC550C y sus PnP los e tenido que traer de afuera porque letra C casi no hay y si hay no sabes de que marca y si son buenos son muy caros.
No queda otra
Conclusión para mi tienen dos mercados diferentes y si no vean un detalle, la serie TDA que es europea y abarca varias marcas en lo que a audio respecta son Phiips y ST las principales

Sin embargo Philips para sus equipos comerciales no los adopta de echo utiliza Matsushita muchos son como el AN7210 que suenan muy pero muy bien y nadie lo utiliza

Por eso cada linea tiene su mercado definido fijense que la mayoria de los fabricantes nipones adotpa los STK salvo Panasonic que utiliza otro hibrido que es muy pero muy bueno, dificil de conseguir aqui pero carísimo, pero les puedo asegurar que lo vale


----------



## guarod (Nov 25, 2010)

saludos pana mios,, soy nuevo en este foro, y en verdad que es exelente,,

tengo dos planos de amplificadores, que me los consegui navegando en la wed,, yo e leido mucho este foro, no e visto estos dos planos que tengo,, quiero compartirlos con ustedes,, pero si me pueden ayudar o explicame como los puedo subir,, para que ustedes lo vean, se los agradesco...

saludos pana mios,, soy nuevo en este foro, y en verdad que es exelente,,

tengo dos planos de amplificadores, que me los consegui navegando en la wed,, yo e leido mucho este foro, no e visto estos dos planos que tengo,, quiero compartirlos con ustedes,, pero si me pueden ayudar o explicarme como los puedo subir,, para que ustedes lo vean, se los agradesco...

saludos pana mios,, soy nuevo en este foro, y en verdad que es exelente..


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 25, 2010)

pandacba dijo:


> Por eso cada linea tiene su mercado definido fijense que la mayoria de los fabricantes nipones adotpa los STK *salvo Panasonic que utiliza otro hibrido que es muy pero muy bueno, dificil de conseguir aqui pero carísimo*, pero les puedo asegurar que lo vale


 
Del que estas haciendo mencion es del TDA8920BJ, que la verdad si lo ven al CI no dan un mango, pero que lindo que suena, y bastante fuerte, y es verdad, es dificil conseguirlos, y me llegaron a pedir $167 por cada integradito de estos!

Para el que se pregunta el porque del precio, le tiro una intro del datasheet!
Ver el archivo adjunto 43588



guarod dijo:


> quiero compartirlos con ustedes,, pero si me pueden ayudar o explicame como los puedo subir,, para que ustedes lo vean, se los agradesco...


 
Antes que nada, bienbenido, es bueno que quieras compartir tus circuitos con nosotros!

Para subir archivos, clickea en donde dice Avanzado , luego gestionar archivos adjuntos y segui los pasos! saludos!


----------



## fausto garcia (Nov 26, 2010)

se 





pandacba dijo:


> hay STK de una variada gama y depende para que el uso que le queremos dar. hay modulos que son para desarrollo necesitan varios componentes y semiconductores externo ya que basicamente son la etapa de potencia y se pueden modificar a gusto y piachere.....
> 
> 
> Estos modulos no son para una tensión fija, ya que cada uno cubre una gama de tensiónes por lo que es posible obtener distintas potencias segun la necesidades nuestras
> ...



Saludos Compañeros.  Efectivamente como lo dice en compañero pandacba los stk te permiten modificar varias caracteristicas del dispositivo como: curva de respuesta, ganancia,sensibilidad
ademas de aceptar diferentes voltajes de alimentacion. 

Compañero yo tambien tuve un equipo con STK0050 era un tocadisco con casetera y radio de la marca Admiral con unos bafles Pioneer de 10" y sonaba muy bien, el integrado decia power darlington o algo asi, creo que fue mi primer contacto con los STK.

Aprovechando el mensaje, tengo una duda, aqui en el foro encontre un post con la misma linea de integrado, mas concretamente con el STK404-140s del cual, su autor tito23 diseño un pcb que se me hizo muy interesante por lo compacto, lo analice y es totalmente funcional para este integrado (STK404-130s) *mi pregunta a quien  corresponda (moderadores,jefes o similares)*¿Puedo poner el pcb aqui? Ya que no es mi intención faltar a las normas del foro 
porque el post dice que lleva mas de 6 meses sin actividad. Ademas no me gustaria ser culpado de plagio o algo parecido. No se si  el compañero tito23 aun sea miembro del foro ya 
que su perfil dice que lleva casi un año sin actividad. 

Proximamente estare subiendo un video de este ampli con dos subwoofers de 12" para que vean su comportamiento con bajas frecuencias. 

 Saludos desde Puebla México.


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 26, 2010)

No creo que tengas drama en subir un pcb diseñado por otro participante, siempre que aclares de quien es !


----------



## plastikman (Nov 26, 2010)

Saludos Fausto, se ve muy interesante tu proyecto, me gustaria hacerlo aunque primero necesito terminar el de mnicolau tda7294 ya que debido a que nacio mi primer hijo, mi tiempo libre cambio inversamente proporcional a mis gastos.

Saludos!


----------



## fausto garcia (Nov 26, 2010)

plastikman dijo:


> ya que debido a que nacio mi primer hijo, mi tiempo libre cambio inversamente proporcional a mis gastos.
> 
> Saludos!



Saludos compañero se de que hablas, je je je ...adios tiempo libre, adios hobies,adios tranquilidad...naaah, en serio sera dificil los primeros meses pero dejame decirte que los hijos 
son lo mejor que le puede pasar al ser humano, todo es cuestión de organizar tu tiempo y adelante todo sea por los peques.

Un abrazo y felicidades. Saludos desde  Puebla.


----------



## fausto garcia (Nov 30, 2010)

Saludos. Aqui dejo otro pcb de este amplificador, el diseño no es mio es de un compañero
del foro, de hecho, el posteo este pcb para un amplificador con stk404-140s y este integrado es de la misma linea que el de este amplificador. El diseño es 100% compatible de hecho 
ya realice una placa para armar otro ampli, es considerablemente mas pequeña. Lo unico que 
hay que checar es el tamaño de los capacitores, porque se puede complicar si son muy grandes
yo diria que fuesen de 50v para una alimentacion de -+35  a  -+42  para trabajar sin problemas.

Dejo los pcb de este amplificador con el diseño del compañero tito23 y el mio, estan a tamaño
real listo para el metodo de la plancha. Como les dije si tienen alguna duda solo diganla y con gusto les pasare algun tip.


     Saludos desde Puebla México.


----------



## cites (Nov 30, 2010)

Hola amigo Fausto Garcia , soy nuevo en el foro y te pregunto,  no he visto stk  con una alimentación diferencial  como en este caso  los 12 V que alimenta el driver , que  tipo de distorsión ocasiona si se lo alimenta desde la misma fuente  si esta bien estabilizada  y las patas 1 2  no estan conectadas, se que es un sensor para la temperatura pero se lo puede utilizar,  sabes hacerlo, y como dicen  en Argentina es difícil conseguir un stk  de calidad , igual  depende del stk404 050  al  404 140  la potencia que le podes sacar según la hojas de datos es hasta 120 W con 55 V -55  pero me intriga mucho el tema de los   12 V  en la pata 7 ?    
ATTE  cites


----------



## fausto garcia (Dic 1, 2010)

Saludos compañero cites. Respecto al tema de la alimentacion de 12v si se puede utilizar la 
fuente de potencia siempre y cuando este bien filtrada y estabilizada,la razon por la cual yo 
no utilizo es porque me ha generado algunos ruidos y oscilaciones los cuales desaparecen al 
conectar otra fuente separada,el circuito que probe fue con resistencia y diodo zener tambien 
me di cuenta que Sony en los subwofers activos que tiene en el mercado los alimenta con un trafo independiente, tal vez sea porque la etapa que alimenta es el de preamplificador y es mas sensible.

Con respecto al sensor de temperatura, esta es una ventaja adicional cuando se maneja alta potencia porque al estar el sensor dentro del mismo encapsulado la lectura es mas confiable
siendo esto de gran inportancia para la "salud" del integrado, ya  que puedes activar un circuito 
para la refrigeración solo cuando sea necesario y asi las turbinas con poco volumen no estan siempre encendidas, ademas de ser necesario en caso de calentamiento extremo el mismo 
circuito puede ser calibrado para desconectar la alimentación  y asi proteger al STK. Yo soy de la vieja escuela y todavia tengo la mayoria de mis circuitos en papel si te interesa el circuito para 
la protección termica dejame buscarlo y tan luego lo encuentre lo subo, claro que tambien puedes buscar uno en el foro. 

Lamentablemente lo que dices de que en Argentina es dificil conseguir el circuito original me estoy dando cuenta por comentarios de otros compañeros del foro que es asi, tal vez la unica manera seria comprandolo en una tienda la cual sea de tu confianza aunque tal vez su precio no 
sea del todo barato. Yo como armo amplificadores para venderlos dentro de bafles o subwoofers 
los compro por mayoreo en una tienda que hasta ahora, todo lo que he comprado ha sido original y a un precio muy accesible, he pagado 110pesos mexicanos algo como 9 o 10 dolares.

El maximo voltage con que he  alimentado este circuito, el STK404-130 a sido +-56v con 15000mf por rama de filtrado y un subwoofer de 15" a 4 omhs  y  un buen disipador  y no he tenido ningun inconveniente ya que este sub lo utiliza un amigo que vende discos y lo tiene sonando 
casi todo el dia y lo unico que monto fue un ventilador al disipador, realmente no se con exactitud cuanta potencia saca yo a oido calculo  como 140w. Tan pronto tenga mi camara voy 
a subir un video de este ampli.

Saludos desde Puebla México.


----------



## fausto garcia (Dic 25, 2010)

Saludos compañeros.

En esta ocasión les voy a dejar un circuito para refrigerar este amplificador, es el que yo utilizo
para refrigerar el stk cuando el disipador es algo pequeño, cabe mencionar que el circuito detecta la temperatura real del STK404-130 ya que el sensor de temperatura esta dentro del  encapsulado por lo que el ventilador solo se acciona cuando la temperatura del stk rebasa 
un rango establecido por el preset de 10k asi que con poco volumen el ventilador esta en reposo y en total silencio.

En el circulo rojo se conecta las terminales del sensor del STK que estan sin conectar en la placa tambien se puede colocar un termistor (ntc) y utilizarlo para cualquier circuito que necesite refrigeracion forzada.
 Saludos desde Puebla México.  

Felices Fiestas


----------



## Agucasta (Dic 25, 2010)

Muy bueno, con esto nos evitamos que el maldito ventilador empiece a hacer ruido desde que prendemos el ampli. Muy bueno, Gracias.


----------



## pipa09 (Dic 26, 2010)

Bueno tu circuito amigo Fausto, es bien secillo, un simple comparador, 
Tambien podria llegar a hacerse variable, dependiendo de la temperatura, saludos!


----------



## electronico212 (Abr 12, 2012)

fausto garcia dijo:


> Saludos . Como dicen que lo prometido es deuda aqui estoy para traerles mi aporte. Es un
> amplificador muy versatil y relativamente facil de realizar. Esta construido en base a un integrado  de la linea stk de Sanyo, es un montaje muy sencillo y creo yo, que de muy buena calidad ya que la relacion de prestaciones y precio lo hacen una buena opcion para un amplificador de potencia. Tiene segun mi experiencia`propia, un amplio rango de voltage de alimentacion que van desde +-25v  a  +-55v todo depende de la potencia que queramos optener. El circuito requiere muy pocos componentes externos y ademas tiene incorporado en
> su interior, un sensor de temperatura que cuando se habla de alta potencia es muy conveniente tener una referencia de temperatura confiable y precisa para poder accionar algun circuito de refrigeración o de protección segun sea el caso. El montaje no requiere de ajustes
> adicionales, unicamente require tener un buen filtrado de fuente ,un disipador de dimenciones acorde a la potencia y al voltaje que realicemos y una fuente para el driver del stk que es de 12v, la cual de preferencia debe ser regulada  y de un trafo independiente. Si bien se puede
> tomar de la fuente de potencia no es muy recomendable dado las variaciones de voltaje que provocan los sonidos bajos y algunos ruidos.El amplificador está diseñado de acuerdo al diagrama proporcionado por el fabricante, los valores de los componentes son los mismos  que tiene la hoja de datos.Yo he adaptado algunos valores, pero solo por cuestión de disponibilidad pero siempre tratando que sean lo mas cercanos posible a los valores dados en el diagrama.Les dejo la informacion.          Pido disculpas por si acaso este articulo no va aqui lo que pasa que es mi primer aporte. Saludos desde Puebla México.





¿Como abres el archivo, ya lo descargue y no me abre solo aparecen letras raras y numeros


----------



## fausto garcia (Abr 14, 2012)

electronico212 dijo:


> ¿Como abres el archivo, ya lo descargue y no me abre solo aparecen letras raras y numeros



Saludos compañero 

Para poder abrirlos necesitas tener instalado, un programa lector de formato PDF, como el Adobe Reader, el cual lo puedes bajar de aqui.

http://get.adobe.com/es/reader/


----------



## yuccez (Jun 13, 2013)

que tal fausto?? oye veo que eres de puebla, podrias recomendarme una buena tienda para comprar los componentes electronicos?? yo voy a jams ahi en la 9 sur, pero no se si tu conozcas algo mas, y tambien donde consigues tus disipadores?? para asi poder hechar a andar tus proyectos, gracias


----------



## fausto garcia (Jun 13, 2013)

Saludos compañero 

Nunca he comprado en la Ciudad de Puebla, por motivos de trabajo siempre voy a la Ciudad de México en Republica del Salvador y los disipadores en los deshuesaderos de electronica o con los colegas que reparan equipos electronicos. Saludos... haber si no nos moderan


----------



## cancerverus266 (Mar 14, 2014)

si alguien sigue aun este hilo en lasertec hay componentes de calidad eso si un poco mas caros pero de calidad


----------



## yuccez (Mar 14, 2014)

Amigo, y ese lasertec que mencionas, donde está?


----------



## fausto garcia (Mar 15, 2014)

Saludos... lasertec cambio de nombre, ahora se llama SGE (Soluciones Globales en Electrónica) y por cierto en los mas de 6 años que llevo comprándoles nunca he tenido ningún problema con ellos, ademas pueden comprar en linea, con envió a todo el país.

http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores#mexico
http://sgemx.com.mx/

Aquí les dejo un pdf de un equipo Sony que utiliza este excelente circuito integrado.


----------



## deliobru (Ene 7, 2015)

Que tal soy nuevo en estos de los amplificadores y veo que est ampli es un bien comienzo pues es sencillo y no lleva tantos componentes, pero mi duda es la fuente como la realiza para que sea simétrica dando +-42 Volts alguien podría ayudarme y de igual manera a como podré dejar estable los 12 para el driver. Muchas gracias y disculpen la ignorancia.


----------



## fausto garcia (Ene 7, 2015)

Aqui te dejo estas imagenes espero te ayuden, yo te recomendaria utilizar un pequeño transformador para la fuente de 12v, el integrado stk404-130s trabaja muy bien hasta con un voltaje de +-52v dependiendo de la impedancia del parlante que le coloques,  en unos dias subire un pcb mejor acomodado y mas compacto, el que esta al inicio del tema es el primer diseño, copiado del primero que dibuje a mano .

Aunque parezca un poco viejo el tema, aun sigo haciendo amplis con este integrado y hasta ahora solo he reparado 2 por corto en la salida (reponsabilidad directa del usuario) solo asegurate de comprar un integrado original estos andan actualmente entre $ 180 y 220 pesos, aqui te dejo una liga donde lo puedes comprar original y ademas te lo pueden enviar. Saludos

http://sgemx.com.mx/apps/site/idem.php?module=Site&action=Search&criteria=stk404-130s


----------



## deliobru (Ene 7, 2015)

Muchas gracias Fausto y pues el ampli ya lo tengo pues deshuesaron un estéreo sony que se protegía pero no se si era por el ampli de las bocinas o este que el del subwoofer, ya los revise visualmente y están bien (no se nota quemado, ni pistas quemas y menos sus componentes), y pues voy a probarlo a ver que tal.
Y pues estoy buscando hacer este amplificador para un auto para un subwoofer de 12" a 4ohm (adjunto imagen), y pues el voltaje tiene que ser de 12v, tendrás algún circuito que entren 12v y los convierta a +-52, leyendo encontré uno de una fuente (espero no causar problemas con esto al poner archivos de otro usuario), pero solo entrega +-30v el cual viene muy bien explicado, pero solo entrega +-30v, ?seria posible que entregue +-52v? ?podrías ayudarme a hacer el arreglo para que entregue ese voltaje?. 
Muchas  Gracias


----------



## fausto garcia (Ene 8, 2015)

Saludos compañero, en el foro en la seccion de fuentes de alimentacion estan varias fuentes SMPS muy buenas y probadas, ademas puedes ajustar el voltaje de salida.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/fuente-smps-switching-mode-power-supply-12vdc-3251/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/smps-dc-dc-pcb-29414/ _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/528017/ _

Esta ultima, es muy facil armarla y funciona muy bien, si la colocas en una caja metalica para minimizar los ruidos del motor, ademas tambien puedes modificar el voltaje de salida, aunque con +-30v a +-35v a 4Ω, el amplificador estaria entregandote entre 80 y 100WRMS que en el auto es mucho volumen.


----------



## deliobru (Ene 8, 2015)

Muchas gracias por el dato, soy nuevo y pues no e navejado por el foro completamente pero muchas gracias, primero checare si stk404-130s funciona bien y después a armar todo muchas gracias por la información, implementare el circuito a ver que tal me va gracias de antemano.


----------



## fausto garcia (Ene 11, 2015)

Saludos compañeros, aqui les dejo un nuevo pcb para el amplificador de este hilo, como mencione antes, los ultimos amplificadores que he armado, han sido con este pcb, asi que tambien esta bien probado.

Casualmente tengo un pedido de un bafle amplificado, así que amenazo, en unos 3 dias subir las imagenes, saludos y espero que a alguien le sirva. 

Disculpen que no suba el PCB en pdf lo que pasa es que no tengo un convertidor instalado en mi pc, lo subo en formato .doc de word esta al tamaño real asi que, solo lo imprimen. 

Tambien subo el archivo en PCB Wizard para que lo vean mejor.

Saludos desde Puebla México


----------



## pauelectronico (Sep 6, 2016)

estaria bien alimentar el stk404-130s a +-60v?


----------



## fausto garcia (Sep 6, 2016)

Saludos compañeros,  seria un poco arriesgado, a este integrado lo mas que le he metido han sido +-54v, con una impedancia de 8 ohms y no me dio problema, *teóricamente si soportaría los 60v, con un muy buen disipador de calor, añadiéndole un ventilador y sobre todo no bajar de 8 ohms* seguramente no dará problemas. 








Si tu integrado no es original, con seguridad lo único que obtendrás sera suficiente humo como para un show con rayos laser. 

Saludos desde Puebla México.


----------



## pauelectronico (Sep 8, 2016)

Si gracias, ya lo conecté a ese voltaje (+- 60) y con un altavoz de 4 Ohms y me ha funcionado bien sin problemas.


----------



## Martin de jesus (Ago 21, 2018)

Alguien ha hecho un amplificador con el stk 412-240 ?


----------



## pandacba (Ago 21, 2018)

De nosotros no se, pero si se de muchos que fabrican equipos y utilizan esos hibridos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 21, 2018)

Martin de jesus dijo:


> Alguien ha hecho un amplificador con el stk 412-240 ?



Aqui el diagrama :

Datasheet del STK 412-240 ?


----------



## Osmarin (Abr 9, 2019)

Hola compas tengo un stk 404 130s que entraje de un equipo malo que woofer me recomiendan que ohmiaje y que tamaño de parlante para usarlo von este amplificador


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 9, 2019)

De que equipo lo sacaste y que tipo de parlante utilizaba?


----------



## fausto garcia (Abr 9, 2019)

Saludos compañeros... 
Tengo un amplificador con este mismo integrado, funcionando con -+52v  y un subwoofer de 12" a 4Ω  Kenwood, ya tiene como 3 años y hasta el día de hoy me sigue haciendo feliz con la potencia que entrega.


----------



## Osmarin (Abr 9, 2019)

Gracias hermano*,* yo le quería hacer un filtro pasa bajo*,* que dices de eso *[Cómo no respeto la Norma 2.3 me editaron el mensaje]*
Ese es el amplificador *, *sus filtros dicen de 71 Volts y pues si compro el parlante de 12 a 4 Ohms con un filtro pasa bajo no tendría problema, disculpa la "consultadera"


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 9, 2019)

fausto garcia dijo:


> Saludos compañeros...
> Tengo un amplificador con este mismo integrado, funcionando con -+52v  y un subwoofer de 12" a 4Ω  Kenwood, ya tiene como 3 años y hasta el día de hoy me sigue haciendo feliz con la potencia que entrega.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 177954


La impedancia minima recomendada por el fabricante es de 6 Ohms y con esta impedancia del altavoz recomienda una tension dual de +/- 45VDC, la verdad tu STK te ha funcionado muy bien porque es un integrado original, pero no deberias exigirlo mas de la cuenta si quieres que dure con esa impedancia tan baja.


----------



## pako1013 (Abr 25, 2020)

Buen día , tengo una pregunta , anteriormente ponía mi musica en Genezi pero mis hijas de 3 y 6 años rompieron , me sobran los stk 4040-130s y 404-130 y sus componentes, solo quiero hallar la manera de reciclarlos , mi conocimiento es básico en electronica y le puedo entender a los términos y componentes , un abrazo y un saludo a todos los de éste foro.


----------



## adrian2741 (May 19, 2021)

Se que llegue 11 años tarde ajajjaa pero quieriera saber como esta hecho el inductor..


----------



## Rafaelhipelmaier (Feb 3, 2022)

fausto garcia dijo:


> Saludos compañeros, aqui les dejo un nuevo pcb para el amplificador de este hilo, como mencione antes, los ultimos amplificadores que he armado, han sido con este pcb, asi que tambien esta bien probado.
> 
> Casualmente tengo un pedido de un bafle amplificado, así que amenazo, en unos 3 dias subir las imagenes, saludos y espero que a alguien le sirva.
> 
> ...


Hola, realize este pcb y andubo un instante y luego la R de 100ohm entre la pata  6 y 10 empezo a echar humo. Inmediato lo desenchufe y ahora cambio la R y me hace lo mismo. 
El STK es original de un Sony en perfecto estado.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 3, 2022)

Rafaelhipelmaier dijo:


> Hola, realize este pcb y andubo un instante y luego la R de 100ohm entre la pata  6 y 10 empezo a echar humo. Inmediato lo desenchufe y ahora cambio la R y me hace lo mismo.
> El STK es original de un Sony en perfecto estado.


¿ Fotos del montaje y su cableado a la fuente de alimentación ?


----------



## Rafaelhipelmaier (Feb 4, 2022)

Lo tengo armado así para probar si anda. Y los 12v del driver lo alimento con una fuente aparte


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 4, 2022)

Rafaelhipelmaier dijo:


> Lo tengo armado así para probar si anda. *Y los 12v del driver lo alimento con una fuente aparte*


Esa fuente de 12V ¿ Posee el negativo conectado a *GND* de la fuente principal ?

Si todo estuviera bien, esa resistencia NO debería calentar, ¿ Te fijaste de haber conectado la tensión -Vcc del lado correcto de la resistencia ?



​


----------



## Rafaelhipelmaier (Feb 4, 2022)

Eso es lo que me parece raro, si el negativo de los 12v esta a gnd de la placa, tendra algo que ver por ser una fuente switching?. Y eh chequeado y el -Vcc segun con el diagrama del Stk esta correcto. Ya cambie 3 resistencia y hace lo mismo


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 4, 2022)

Rafaelhipelmaier dijo:


> Eso es lo que me parece raro, si el negativo de los 12v esta a gnd de la placa, tendra algo que ver por ser una fuente switching?. Y eh chequeado y el -Vcc segun con el diagrama del Stk esta correcto. *Ya cambie 3 resistencia y hace lo mismo*


Si no detectas el problema podrías cambiar 1000 resistencias y se seguirán quemando


----------



## Rafaelhipelmaier (Feb 4, 2022)

Lo raro es que el Stk en el equipo andaba joya, se quemo el de los medios pero este era del sub y no estaba quemado.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 4, 2022)

Rafaelhipelmaier dijo:


> Lo raro es que el Stk en el equipo andaba joya, se quemo el de los medios pero este era del sub y no estaba quemado.



1) Reemplaza la resistencia por una de mayor valor, por ejemplo *470 Ω*
2) Prepara el multímetro como para medir tensión sobre la pata 6
3) Enciende el artefacto
4) Mide y recuerda el valor de tensión medido
5) Apaga el engendro
6) Comenta el valor que mediste


----------



## Rafaelhipelmaier (Feb 4, 2022)

Realize la prueba y el voltaje medido es de 6v


----------

